# health care, living in Cyprus working for a British firm



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello,

Hopefully someone can help me. I have been told/read so many differing opinions that I am very confused. 

I have moved to the Famagusta area, I work part time on the computer for a UK company. I am paid in the UK I do not earn enough to pay tax. I have enough money to support myself. I have applied for an S1 from the DWP, but havent heard anything yet. I had some surgery last June and cant get any extended travel insurance as the surgery was less then a year ago. I have been discharged from the hospital. I'm 45 years old.

How do I go about getting any health insurance ?
Do I need private health insurance ? 
( Is health Insurance and Medical Insurance the same thing ? )
Where is the best place to get it ?

I have tried to register with immigration but have been told that I need either the S1 or Private medical insurance.


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi sixpence.
As far as I am aware you can only apply for an S1 form if you or your partner are getting a UK state pension.as for your other questions,I'm sure someone with the relevnt knowledge will answer you soon.Good luck


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Had to fill in the S1 and sent a copy of my latest wage slip. I find the government websites very confusing and with too much information. I'm looking for the 'Dummies' guide !


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi again.
Sorry to repeat myself but are you sure it's the S1 form you are talking about? again as far as I am aware the S1 form is for claiming free health care for people claiming a *UK state pension, not benefits*,you must know that you have to be 60 F 65 M you said you were only 45 years old.S1 form is for pensioners only.

Cheers


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,done a bit of digging and found that the S1 form is for long term incapacity benefit also,I'm sorry that I gave you the wrong information.

Good luck


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

No Problem. Spoke to 2 different people from DWP in the past 5 months and both of them told me I needed an S1. Have found an email address for them and sent off my questions. I have received an email that says it's been delivered and that changes are happening and I'll have to wait 3 weeks. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sixpence unless you are on long term incapacity benefit you should not need an 
S1.
As you work here for a UK based company the form you need is an E106

A U.K. person under Pension age coming to live permanently in Cyprus. E106 (residual)


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you, I'll get straight on to that.


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Have received a letter from DWP. It says that the S1 replaces the E106 & E109.

It has refused me a Health care Certificate and tells me to ask the Social Security authororities in Cyprus to decide which countries Social Security legislation applies. If Cyprus decide that I am a subject to UK they will inform the DWP and then DWP will issue the certificate.

Round and around in circles we go  
Maybe this means that I can get all my national insurance contributions back !

Tel No. for DWP is : 0044 191 2254811
Fax No. for DWP is : 0044 191 2259570


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sixpence said:


> Have received a letter from DWP. It says that the S1 replaces the E106 & E109.
> 
> It has refused me a Health care Certificate and tells me to ask the Social Security authororities in Cyprus to decide which countries Social Security legislation applies. If Cyprus decide that I am a subject to UK they will inform the DWP and then DWP will issue the certificate.
> 
> ...


So once again rules change leaving everyone groping in the dark
Thanks for updating us and for the phone numbers.


----------

